# do test results mean borderline hyper?



## babygirl1 (Jun 8, 2010)

My test results are as follows: T3 free-2.6 (2.3-4.2). T4-free 1.1 (0.8-1.8), tsh-0.76. My doc said he thought the largest of my thyroid nodules might be producing some hormones (I have 3 nodules that are 1 cm or less and one that is 4 cm.). Do these test results point toward hyperthyroidism? If so, are there any supplements that I can take? I go back next November for my anuual ultrasound/bloodwork. Of course he wants to have my thyroid removed but I am fighting it (FNA showed no cancer). Thanks for your help.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

>>T3 free-2.6 (2.3-4.2). T4-free 1.1 (0.8-1.8), tsh-0.76.<<

Your numbers are fine. If you were close to hyper, the free T3 and free T4 would be near the top of the range. You're not even close.

How does the doc know that one of the nodules is making hormones? Have you had RAIU? That would be the only way to tell, barring out of line test results, which you don't have.

That 4 cm nodule is quite large as nodules go. That would be reason enough to remove it, quite frankly. Is it bothering you or causing discomfort? Did you know that they can remove only the lobe with that nodule? They can biopsy it while you are still in surgery, and if it is benign, leave the rest of your thyroid alone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babygirl1 said:


> My test results are as follows: T3 free-2.6 (2.3-4.2). T4-free 1.1 (0.8-1.8), tsh-0.76. My doc said he thought the largest of my thyroid nodules might be producing some hormones (I have 3 nodules that are 1 cm or less and one that is 4 cm.). Do these test results point toward hyperthyroidism? If so, are there any supplements that I can take? I go back next November for my anuual ultrasound/bloodwork. Of course he wants to have my thyroid removed but I am fighting it (FNA showed no cancer). Thanks for your help.


Hi there and welcome!! With that large nodule; it might be a good idea to have thyroidectomy.

And as Lainey has suggested; definitely get RAIU before deciding anything.

Have you had any antibodies' tests? TSI is definitive for hyperthyroid.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Your labs don't look hyper as far as the Frees are concerned but that is not to say that you are not flipping back and forth due to activity of the binding and blocking antibodies and autoantibodies. Which is why the tests below are recommended. Some of them are blocking antibodies.

Actually all these tests are highly recommended.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

I am not a fan of ultasound when it comes to decision-making; there are limitations. RAIU will tell the whole story.

How do you feel? What are your symptoms if any? I take it you are NOT on any medication for the thyroid at this time?

I would not take any supplements at this time as they can skew further testing.


----------

